# IPTV



## David30M (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Quelqu’un pourrait-il me conseiller quelle IPTV marche convenablement sur appleTV?  J’ai une 4K avec abonnement fibre. Molotov et Netflix marchent parfaitement.

J’ai déjà fait un essais avec Earth TV avec l’application Cloud Stream. C était pas terrible... en fouillant un peu sur le net, King365 est ressorti comme stable. Mais le problème c est que leur application King365TV n’est disponible que pour iphone sur l’appstore. 
Si quelqu’un peu me conseiller ici ou par MP... merci d’avance


----------



## adrien1987 (14 Mars 2019)

Hello,

J'ai installé Flex IPTV (l'app est à 5€ environ) et j'en suis satisfait, après plusieurs réglages par contre. Chez moi j'ai réglé le desentracelement sur BOB, le plus fluide, pour genre les conditions générales pendant les pubs etc. 

Étant chez Free j'avais des freezes en début de soirée jusqu'à minuit environ (problème connu d’après ce qu'on trouve sur Google), et mettant le DNS 1.1.1.1 dans les réglages réseau j'ai résolu mon soucis.


----------



## gadgetssai (19 Avril 2019)

usful guide to knowing this


----------



## droyze (4 Décembre 2019)

Salut des suggestions d'applications IPTV à conseillés ? J'en vois plusieurs sur l'APP STORE mais tous payant et je voudrais savoir lequel est le mieux pour mon Apple TV 4K. merci

PS : Dommage que Infuse Pro ne le fait pas


----------



## sofian999 (28 Février 2021)

Bien que peu d'applications vous permettent d'exécuter iptv sur Apple TV, certaines fonctionnent très efficacement. Je vous recommande d'utiliser le programme Kodi. Si vous souhaitez que des solutions sur les serveurs IPTV les exécutent, voici ce guide pour connaître les meilleurs sites pour obtenir des listes de lecture IPTV M3U.

J'espère que cela vous aide!!


----------

